# Bestway to keep from scalping on a severe grade



## case644 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hello all,
I have a major problem that needs attention this year. Last year I chewed the c$%p out of my yard on some pretty steep grades. The hills in the back of my house are pretty steep say some where between 45 and 60 degree angles and the damn lawn tractor just tore em up. They were grass covered but know are a muddy mess. Whats teh best ay to cut em? I tried mowing downhill and no luck. tried mowing horizontally along the hill and was quite dangerous. I have a yardman tractor. Any help would be great.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

Mowing down hill is the proper way to do this, but on regular turf tires, my rider would tend to slide (too smooth). This would tear up the lawn. I switched to a more aggressive tread ATV tire in the same size. This solved the sliding problem, or at least minimized it. Ag tread tires were too aggressive for my situation.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

any chance of talking you into switching tractors? 

simplicity addressed this problem back in 1961 
<img src=http://www.simpletractors.com/images/700_1961.jpg> 
(pic from kents site)

and they still use the same basic free floating design... The front of the deck sits on a support on the of the tractor.. the rear roller wheels are free floating (chained to the frame and hanging down) 
This floating method works great for preventing scalping... 

As for traction... My toro used to slip and slide up steep inclines in my yard.. the simplicity has traction control and locking diff on the prestige & conquest


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

Ariens/Gravely used this sort of system, too. Ariens called it a Flexi-float deck, I think. The issue of the tractor sliding, and therefore tearing up the turf can be addressed many ways, by more aggressive tread tires, by locking diff, by running duals if you can, or by some combination of all of the above. While some of the solutions might be cheaper than others, who says you have to go with the low cost solution?

I like the excuse that calls for a new tractor to address those safety concerns of mowing on a steep grade!!:nerd: :nerd: :idea:


----------



## case644 (Nov 30, 2004)

Well a new lawn tractor is not in the cards. Just Bought the one I have last year and can't justify buying another. Ah well have already been lookin at the deck and figured out a way to modify it with a set of rollers in the front to help lift the deck when it comes in contact with the ground to prevent the scalping effect. Should work pretty well I hope. No just need the time to do it.


----------

